# Fling and a prayer fall warm up shoot!!!!!!!



## BigJim Bow (Jul 28, 2009)

"Fling and a prayer fall warm up"

          3 day archery fun shoot -  August 28-30Th, 2009
        Sponsored by Big Jims Bow Company and there friends

              "Shooting opens at 3 p.m. on Friday the 28Th and closes at 2p.m. on Sunday the 30th"
 Shooting is open to Traditional and compound shooters.       
               Please no crossbows.

There will be two 20 target 3D ranges
(Competitive scores based on first 20 targets 
 on each range for a total of 40 scored targets.
Unlimited additional rounds may be shot after 
scored rounds)

shooters will be divided up into classes and may register in multiple classes. Shooters will be competing for fun and trophies for first place in respective class. 
(classes are : Men's Traditional, Women's Traditional, Men's Primitive, Women's Primitive, youth traditional  - Men's compound, Women's compound, Youth Compound)

Shooters may register anytime from 3p.m. on Friday until Noon on Sunday. All scored rounds may be shot in one or multiple days.

Entry fees: (includes unlimited shooting of 20 target ranges)
Individuals: $15 per day / $25 per weekend
Couples:       $25 per day / $40 per weekend
Youth (17&under): $10 for weekend

NOVELTY SHOOTS: Iron Man, Canoe shoot, 
Coon shoot, aerial targets- WHO KNOWS WHAT ELSE!!!
Also - AS SEEN ON TV - 7 TARGET POP UP RANGE
(NOVELTY SHOOTS HAVE EXTRA FEES- BUT THEY ARE FUN AND CHEAP!!!!!)

FREE SEMI PRIMITIVE CAMPING                                         BIG JIMS BOW COMPANY will 
VENDORS ALLOWED TO SET UP FREE                                  be donating a custom bow
FOOD CONCESSIONS AVAILABLE ON SITE                        and other items for raffle.
                                                                                               Please contact us if your 
                 Address for shoot:                                               business would like to
                 812 Morgan Ct.                                                   donate so we can list it
                 Albany, GA 31705                                             as a sponsor on the forums

                                                                                                Contacts: 
                                                                                                      Jim Babcock 229-344-6617
                                                                                                 Barb Babcock 229-344-1616

          ABSOLUTELY NO RANGEFINDERS ALLOWED


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 28, 2009)

This is gonna be fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Jul 28, 2009)

what is a canoe shoot ?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2009)

dpoole said:


> what is a canoe shoot ?



I'm not sure but if it involves standing up in the canoe while shooting, I'm pretty sure you and I had best not enter...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 28, 2009)

dpoole said:


> what is a canoe shoot ?





dutchman said:


> I'm not sure but if it involves standing up in the canoe while shooting, I'm pretty sure you and I had best not enter...



While Al33 was giving me shooting lessons one day, I shot his boat. I bet a canoe will be a little harder to hit


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, there will be no shooting of the canoe. period!!  Basically someone rows the canoe through a course past several targets on the bank and a gar target slightly submerged near shore while the shooter "sitting" in the front shoots at the targets. 
Simple. 

BigJim


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 28, 2009)

BigJim Bow said:


> Ok, there will be no shooting of the canoe. period!!  Basically someone rows the canoe through a course past several targets on the bank and a gar target slightly submerged near shore while the shooter "sitting" in the front shoots at the targets.
> Simple.
> 
> BigJim



Sweet!!!! I cant wait to do this,  I better bring my SPEEDO"S for this event.


----------



## broncstomper (Jul 28, 2009)

Why did you call it fling and a prayer. Is that an organization.


----------



## fountain (Jul 28, 2009)

lookin forward to donating to the babcock family pot that weekend!  what i am most looking forward to is getting our bows and debuting them there!!!!  they will then go on to have a date 2 weekends from then to be broken in properly.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2009)

BigJim Bow said:


> Ok, there will be no shooting of the canoe. period!!  Basically someone rows the canoe through a course past several targets on the bank and a gar target slightly submerged near shore while the shooter "sitting" in the front shoots at the targets.
> Simple.
> 
> BigJim



Well, that should be easy enough then...as long as there's no standing.

Can I paddle the canoe for Ta-Ton-Ka Chips?


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 28, 2009)

no speedo's, please.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 28, 2009)

It is currently raining _hard_. Glad to see it too, or there might have been a little more mud and a  little less paddling. 
Not really though. My ponds are deep so they shouldn't be too dry any time soon. 
No one wants to see you in a speedo chase. 

If anybody is thinking about camping, how bout a heads up. It won't be necessary to reserve and you can always change your mind either direction. Would just like to get an idea.

thanks, BigJim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 28, 2009)

Fling and a  prayer is kind of a play on words. Fling the arrow and pray it hits its mark and not a tree, bush, rock --- well  you get my drift. Not that I would set up a target behind a tree or anything.

bigjim


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jul 28, 2009)

sawtooth said:


> no speedo's, please.



Now, if Andrea wears your speedo...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 29, 2009)

BigJim Bow said:


> Not that I would set up a target behind a tree or anything.
> 
> bigjim



No, not you...


----------



## broncstomper (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a friend who has a non profit called Fling-n-a-prayer.org. He puts on special needs fishing events. tHought maybe he was gettin into archery.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a feeling that some of the people that shoot the iron man course and the canoe shoot will wish they were fishing.
 Just maybe.

 bigjim


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 3, 2009)

I have plans made to be there Saturday and Sunday!
Looking forward to it.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 3, 2009)

I just found out today that we have a work weekend at our lease scheduled for the same weekend as this shoot. Looks like I ain't gonna make it after all...

Scooter1 can have my spot...


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 3, 2009)

Dutchman - I hate to hear that. Thats the way it goes though. 

I have been passing flyers out like crazy. Had a bunch from the Alabama shoot say they would come and a lot say they would try.
Will be a great shoot no matter the turn out.

Can't wait, BigJim


----------



## fountain (Aug 3, 2009)

i passed out a lot at the banquet as well.  everybody that was there should definately know about it!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 4, 2009)

yep....... I put a bug n everybody's ear at the banquet. should be a really good time. I hope my new buff bow is ready by then....... D.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry that I couldn't make it to the banquet, but we had a show in Alabama. It turned out to be a great show for us even though I was told that attendance was way down. I sold four more buffalo bows and about 6 used bows, not to mention a ton of other things.

I also kicked John Sullins but again!! on the range. He lost two cokes this time. one for loosing on the range and one when I smacked his arrow. Life can be wonderful. 

I spoke to a couple of guys at the banquet and they told me that there was no donations from Big Jim's Bow Company. I guess my offering was mistakenly left out due to my absense. I will make up for it next year. 
Dendy- I will do my best to have your bow done in time. I have several that I hope to have ready by then for other customers also. 
I will have weekends open after the florida shoot this weekend.

I got in a few new targets for the ranges today. I will try to post pictures tomorrow.

BigJim


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 6, 2009)

Jim, need directions to find you. Coming down I75 from Cleveland,TN. I shoot with _the bunch_ out of Crossville,TN. and I believe I talked to you at Twin Oaks in May. you bought from Sipsy River right? I've never done primitve camping but are there motels nearby incase I decide against trying it?


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 6, 2009)

Guys this is gonna be great, if you didnt make it to the last shoot, then you need to make it to this one. Jim has an awesome place and not to mention all the archery equipment he has.

Me and Dendy visited Jim the other day and got to get a sneek peek at the Submerible gar target, wolf rat target, and the little pig target.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey ya'll. I wanted to introduce you to my new little  buddy. I like to call him clyde.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice target Jim, you make that polar bear look small!!! LOL


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 7, 2009)

TNgirl- directions are easy from I75. Take H300 so from Cordele to 82E in Albany. Go Left about 5 miles. Turn R or South on County Line Rd./ go 2 miles and turn R on Thomas. From there drive to the dead end and turn Left. By now you should have already encountered signs.
Mapquest will also bring you right to our door. 812 Morgan Ct./ albany, GA 31705

Thanks, BigJim


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks so much, I do remember you from your picture. You were so busy with people you couldn't hardly breath. But I think I remember a big old smile on your face not that frown!!! Must of been Twin Oaks, it does that to you. Besides getting you wet!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 8, 2009)

BigJim, meant to ask you if your friend was made out of steel? Like Pappy's steelfox at the end of the second course at Twin Oaks. Are you gonna have him out at your shoot end of month? I better bring some really old arras to fling at that one if so.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 9, 2009)

Clyde is not steel, but keep your eyes open. There will be a steel target or two. 
I just came back from the TBof fall shoot where they had two steel targets on there iron man shoot. Kind of cruel to have a steel target on the second station but I liked it.
Can't wait.
 BigJim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 11, 2009)

There are quite a few hotels near by for those who are not in to camping. 
I am wondering though, how many people on this site are planing on camping. Just trying to get an Idea what to expect. You can always change your mind one way or the other.
Thanks, BigJim


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 11, 2009)

BigJim, I've a good tent and all the camping stuff, but just not sure of the weather. That would hold me back. I did ck out motels and very reasonable nearby. I planned to spread the word of your shoot at our club shoot coming up on Sunday and also post on tradgang TN state site. I hope to have others TN boys come down (I might need some to cover my back if I get in a fight!!! or bail me outa jail!!)  looking forward to it.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Big Jim, any campgrounds with hook ups near by (30 amp and water). I may bring the pup up down. 
Looking forward to it


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 11, 2009)

There is a rv park about 10 miles out. 

Things are looking good. Sounds like a bunch of folks!!!!!!

BigJim


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 11, 2009)

Im gonna try and make it at least on Saturday. I need some 3d warm up for bow season!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 11, 2009)

Bring it on. Plenty to warm up on!

BigJim


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 12, 2009)

i am gonna try to make it on saturday myself. i will bring the camera along too if yall don't mind !!!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 12, 2009)

Jim,  After rereading this thread I decided I needed to let you know I'd Like a spot for my pop up camper too.  Is power a possibility?  I could bring a generator if I need to but hate the noise!
Is it shaded where we'd be camping.  I can bring my own water.  Should I bring a generator for cooling?  I have a 50 foot HD drop cord if I can get to an outlet.  Don't mind helping with the power bill either, be glad to.  If there's a spot farther away from others that the noise won't be a problem I will be happy to bring the generator.  Not sure if it would cool more than one but could try it.  Bill


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 13, 2009)

Pine nut - should be plenty of room. There is a fair bit of shaded area and access to water. I don't know how fast the shade will fill up. I havn't received much feed back from people intending on camping so I have no clue as how many to expect. Plan on bringing the generator.
Thanks, Bigjim


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 13, 2009)

Well Jim, after all that rain last night, I dont think we will have to worry about the pond being to low for the canoe shoot!

Looking forward to it, and seeing everyone. As I said before, if yall have never been to Big Jims it is a blast and a very fun shoot!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 13, 2009)

BigJim, did I read somewhere there would be showers available? and bathrooms?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 22, 2009)

There will be bathrooms and showers available. 

I want everyone to be assured that the shoot will still take place as planned next weekend. 
Most of you know that I have been in the hospital. Well I am finally out, but progress has been made in my absence. Due to the graciousness of many friends, we may be farther along than if I had been here the whole time.
Make shure your friends know (trad or compound) that we will be wide open next weekend.

thanks for your help, BigJim


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 22, 2009)

PINE NUT...... about generator noise. when I was in the army we used to dig a hole and put the generator in it. worked fine. noise was minimal. worry not, my friend. we'll help you dig the hole. D.


----------



## whiz (Aug 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Aug 24, 2009)

I said it in another thread, but I think I will say it here too...there are no skeeters! SKEETER FREE


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 24, 2009)

DAGATOR16 said:


> I said it in another thread, but I think I will say it here too...there are no skeeters! SKEETER FREE



Pant's on fire, that place is a malaria outbreak waiting to happen!


You must be a used car salesman


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sun down might be another story, but my kids (13 & 7) and I worked all weekend and never got bit by a single one.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 25, 2009)

They was'nt bad at chickasawhatchee either! don't know whats going on with that,but you wont hear me complain!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 26, 2009)

Back when we had the spring shoot, half of my property was under water due to an extremely wet spring. That has long since dried up and as far as it goes for a wooded set up, there are "very few" mosquitoes around. 
It is usually pretty pleasant around here late summer and early fall as far as bugs go.
If your concerned, a can of spray and or a thermacell will take care of that last bug. 
Thanks, BigJim


----------



## whiz (Aug 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Offroad (Aug 29, 2009)

*Thank You*

We had a great time today and wish to thank you again for allowing us the opportunity to visit your property and shoot.The most friendly, accommodating people you would want to meet.
If you were not able to make this shoot, you missed a good one.The two courses were challenging but fair.
Hope you have more,we will definitely plan on coming back.


----------



## schleylures (Aug 29, 2009)

offroad sorry if I missed you tried to talk to everyone.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 30, 2009)

Schleylures, found your note on window. Thanks, it was really good to meet you too, and no matter what I hear about you tomorrow. I know it's a lie and I will defend you to the death!!! maybe not mine but someones!!???


----------

